# nurse with hep b



## mariesantos90 (Jul 14, 2009)

hi everyone. . I would just like to ask if there is anyone out here who knows of someone who was able to migrate to Australia despite having hepatitis b?
I am in constant search if I will be able to migrate as I am infected with this disease. I have asked the nursing boards from several states in Australia and they told me that I am eligible to register and if ever I will work there, they will not assign me to "exposure pron procedure" or EPP areas. 
But the problem arises as to thw medical requirements of the DIAC that I need to pass.
I am thinking that I may be registered with the nursing boards ans I will exert time and effort to be registered only to be denied of a visa later on.
I really need an advice on this. . please help. .


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum marie and I cannot recall any posters to the forum previously asking about immigration when having Hep B. but that is not to say that it cannot happen.

On Health Requirements for Visa Applicants there is a link to an information form 1071i and also Fact sheet 22, both basically saying same thing and FS22 probably easier to read.

It essentially says that immigration officers will make a determination based on what an MOC [Medical Officer of Commonwealth] advise in respect to Health Requirements being met.

There's a statement under Background, thus:


> The health requirement is designed to:
> 
> minimise public health and safety risks to the Australian community
> contain public expenditure on health and community services, including Australian social security benefits, allowances and pensions
> ...


If you read that in conjunction with the section on The Decision Process it'll give some idea of your chances.

Ironically, people find themselves in a bit of a dilemma still because a health examination is usually requested after applicants other immigration requirements have been assessed via their application, sizable fee already paid and which you stand to lose if refused on medical grounds.

It may be possible to get a better idea if you are able to contact a listed panel doctor and see if they will give you advice on what their recommendation usually is in respect to someone having Hep B.
Being a nurse may help you achieve that.

There's also an email address you will find under the skilled migration section where you could send a query - try and make it very specific, ie.

State quite clearly:
. I have Hep B.
. I have read the immigration department info and fact sheets

I do not want to go to the trouble/cost of making an immigration application if in fact the usual decision is for Hep B to be a basis for MOCs recommending The Health Requirement is not met.

Can you give me some substantial advice based on how this has been viewed in the past.

and hopefully you might get a specific answer back.

Good luck


----------



## mariesantos90 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for your response Wanderer. . 
You are absolutely correct. . As a nurse, i need to have my qualifications assessed by the ANMC and the cost would be 690 AUD,,
I have sent an email to the immigration department and they told me to ask the nursing council or nursing boards from the different states about it and so I did, got a positive result from the boards that I may register. . I am just so confused right now. . You're right. I have to consult a panel doctor and see what they have to say about this. . thanks. .


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

If you're referring to an earlier email marie, not knowing what you put in that but if you mentioned at all about working in Australia, that would give them enough reason to refer you to the state registration people.

It is not just the qualifications assessment cost that needs to be considered either for unless you see about getting a sponsor and going the sponsorship route initially, you will also have a charge of $2530 for a general skilled migration application, a 176 visa.

That has to be paid up front and is not refunded if your application is refused.

Hence for sure get whatever information you can, even if it means another email specifically about immigration with Hep B.


----------



## mariesantos90 (Jul 14, 2009)

It was written on my email to the immigration dept. and the nursing boards that I have hep b. . This is whar actually happened, I wrote to the immi dept first then I was referred to the boards regarding health requirements to be able to register and the response was having this disease is not a ground for refusal. . I sent an email again to DIAC but they told me that they cannot advice me on anything until an application has been lodged. . but it was stated on the DIAC website that nurses need to be tested for hep b and they might actually see it as a threat to the australian community. . so there really goes my dilemma. .


----------



## mariesantos90 (Jul 14, 2009)

please advice me further if anyone of you knows who has the same problem as mine but was still granted a visa. . thanks in advance. .


----------



## vivy (Nov 1, 2011)

Can a person with well controlled epilepsy work as nurse DU?


----------



## Tbaba (Aug 29, 2013)

Though your last post was about 4 years ago, I'll like to find out if you were successful with the application. I'm also a nurse with similar problem (Hep B). I wouldn't like to waste money and time only to be refused the 457 visa. Also, what are the chances of getting a PR in future? Your response and that of experienced others would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------

